# Wading boots



## Fjperales79

Anyone got a good recommendation on some good boots for us wide footed guys


----------



## Sgrem

With waders get two sizes larger than you normally wear.

Also... $20 Wal mart work boots make great Wade boots. And their work boots are usually a lil wider....going on three years with mine.


----------



## OnedayScratch

I've used old tennis shoes or mud boots.


----------



## Mojo281

I got 5 years outta these... About to buy a new pair. Love em!!
http://www.nrs.com/product/2308/nrs-boundary-shoe


----------



## Kitchen Pass

Mojo281 said:


> I got 5 years outta these... About to buy a new pair. Love em!!
> http://www.nrs.com/product/2308/nrs-boundary-shoe


NRS makes some awesome boots. The NRS Titanium Resue Boot is great. Thick soled bottom, neoprene upper, and very cushioned inside. Feels like a good pair of high tops. Ships out of California and runs about $70 but worth it. They gaurantee the sizing as well.


----------



## larr

Fjperales79 said:


> Anyone got a good recommendation on some good boots for us wide footed guys


Simms boots with Simms stocking foot waders. When it's cold, insulated underware, jeans with fleece lining. Boots need to be at least one size larger to allow for waders and wade socks.


----------



## blackjack runner

Kitchen Pass said:


> NRS makes some awesome boots. The NRS Titanium Resue Boot is great. Thick soled bottom, neoprene upper, and very cushioned inside. Feels like a good pair of high tops. Ships out of California and runs about $70 but worth it. They gaurantee the sizing as well.


They look comfy. Looks like you dont have to worry about any shell poking thru the soles. Neoprene top looks thin? Stingray proof or no?


----------



## fishingcacher

I had some wading boots and eventually the felt came off the bottom of the shoes. I think old tennis shoes would have been fine.


----------



## MJD07

Does anyone know what ever happened to Predator Wade boots. I used them years ago. They were great!


----------



## Kitchen Pass

blackjack runner said:


> They look comfy. Looks like you dont have to worry about any shell poking thru the soles. Neoprene top looks thin? Stingray proof or no?


Neoprene is about the same thickness as other wade boots. Not stingray proof. The thick sole and comfort is their best attribute.


----------



## Rolltide

Mojo281 said:


> I got 5 years outta these... About to buy a new pair. Love em!!
> http://www.nrs.com/product/2308/nrs-boundary-shoe


Did the rubber sole hold up on these in the shell? I had a pair of Lacrosse mudlite mocs lace ups that lasted about 6 years and still going although I am ready for a new pair. The mudlite's had a very hard rubber sole that the shell would not really cut into. They do not make them anymore. I got them at Bass Pro for a fly fishing trip to Colorado and they just happened to be outstanding saltwater boots.


----------



## txflats

Have to go with the walmart work boots also, get the ones with the thick sole. I fish lots of reef and get 2yrs out of them or more everything else last about 5 trips. Last pair was 29.00.


----------



## OlRob65

I've got multiple pairs of these Magellan wading boots. They're a great value and have lasted years. I wear them summer w/out waders and winter w/ waders too. Early on I had to make a drain hole in them which made them easier to remove. I heated a bolt head w/ a torch and it melted right through with nice clean edges. They're light so if your worried about sting-rays, use ray guards too. http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/mag...wading-boots-200611143--1#repChildCatid=14407


----------



## Texas Outfitter

Rubber pull on Snake Boots! Mine are LaCrosse. I fish in them, then use them during hunting season!


----------



## Rolltide

Rolltide said:


> Did the rubber sole hold up on these in the shell? I had a pair of Lacrosse mudlite mocs lace ups that lasted about 6 years and still going although I am ready for a new pair. The mudlite's had a very hard rubber sole that the shell would not really cut into. They do not make them anymore. I got them at Bass Pro for a fly fishing trip to Colorado and they just happened to be outstanding saltwater boots.


I ended up going with these and love them so far. Too early to tell on the durability standpoint. 
http://www.nrs.com/product/2335/nrs-atb-wetshoe


----------



## Matt Cazalas

Simms all the way! I always size up 1 to fit better with waders and in summer use neoprene sims socks. Always comfortable.


----------



## Bowhntrmatt

Rolltide said:


> I ended up going with these and love them so far. Too early to tell on the durability standpoint.
> http://www.nrs.com/product/2335/nrs-atb-wetshoe


This is what I use. Absolutely canâ€™t beat them. Nice and secure, wonâ€™t unzip them selves, no shoes full of rocks.


----------



## ReelaxFishin

Lots of people have weighed in but I gotta agree with Sgrem. Cheap. Walmart has $20 boots. If you walk around on oyster a couple days a week for 4-6hrs per wade, there is no boot out there that won't get destroyed pretty quick. $90 for those NRS boots is insane to me. You can buy 20 packs of down south lures for that.... :wink:


----------



## larr

Fjperales79 said:


> Anyone got a good recommendation on some good boots for us wide footed guys


breakdown and go buy Simms Wading Boots in your size. Great boot and when the weather warms up you can still wade with them. I use a Simms Wade Sock too. Very thick and holds up.


----------



## Toledo

I have a fat foot and like the Simms flats stalkers. Use sand socks off amazon inside them.


----------



## Robert3535

Simms and Patagonia both make a good boot for a wide foot and will last. I wade the rock a lot and they hold up better than anything else.


----------



## Cavjock97

Simms Flats Sneaker with the wet wading sock folded down over the top of the boot. Served me well in many engagements. 

-CJ97


----------



## SeaSick

I have a very wide foot. My actual measured shoe size is 10.5 triple wide. However, I usually have to get all of my tennis shoes in size 11.5 or 12 to get the extra width out of the shoe. 

With that being said, I recently purchased Simms' Vapor Tread Salt (10.5) and Simms' Guide Guard Sock (Large). After fishing for years in wading booties, I am utterly amazed at the feel and protection that this setup provides. It feels like they are indestructible, yet very lightweight. 

I read a forum post somewhere a few weeks ago saying that they were wearing these boots and got struck by a stingray, but the barb did not penetrate the boot. Curious, I called Simms to see if this boot was built with stingray protection in mind. They informed me that they do not make a boot built for stingray protection, but they did say that they are in R&D on a boot that would provide protection. I asked for a release date, but they did not provide an answer. 

All-in-all, I love my current wading boot/sock setup. It is a little pricey, but if you wade a lot, especially in Hurricane Harvey affected areas like I do, I would seriously take a look at these. Plus, I am confident that they will provide years of great protection. 

As a side note, go check out Jay Watkins Jr.'s Instagram post from 5/22/2018. He made his last wade in whatever Simms' boot he has and it looks like they went through hell and back.


----------



## El General

Simms flats sneakers with simms neoprene socks. I will never go back to cheaper boots.


----------

